# Rat Shack parts alert!!



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just returned from a lunch-time shopping trot. The Source/Radio Shack up the street had their germanium diodes, their right-angled phone jacks, and their small Boss-type control knobs marked down to $1.96 per pack. I keep a close watch on prices across distriobutors, and these ain't bad prices at all. Get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks...much appreciated.

Dave


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

I love it when they have these sales. That is probably the only reason that I still stop in there.

Thanks for the FYI.


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

its not really a sale.. they are getting out of that part of the business, so when they are gone they are gone. so get all the parts while you still can.

i picked up a bunch of variety packs and such.. all came to like 10 bucks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Tin Type said:


> its not really a sale.. they are getting out of that part of the business, so when they are gone they are gone. so get all the parts while you still can.


I picked up lots of stuff also. The guy in the store said that he felt sort of sad to see this part of the store going out.

I'm sure glad that we have two other well-stocked elecrtronics stores nearby.

Dave


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

greco said:


> I picked up lots of stuff also. The guy in the store said that he felt sort of sad to see this part of the store going out.
> 
> I'm sure glad that we have two other well-stocked electronics stores nearby.
> 
> Dave


THERE'S TWO IN KW?

I know of one in the KW area and I found that they are more interested in selling satellite receivers than selling electronics. That would be Orion.

Where's the other one?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wheeman said:


> THERE'S TWO IN KW?
> 
> I know of one in the KW area and I found that they are more interested in selling satellite receivers than selling electronics. That would be Orion.
> 
> Where's the other one?


I guess *technically *it would be in Cambridge (Sayal...across from the Toyota plant) It is just not that far from where I'm located in Kitchener.

Orion is sort of hit and miss...depends on who you talk to in the store, how busy they are, etc. A lot of their components (e.g., caps) are in the back room. 

Where do you go to buy your components? (apart from The Source and Orion)

KW Surplus had SOME good stuff in the past....but it has been dwindling rapidly. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Rat Shack parts*

What a cool coincidence mhammer! I was in the market for some right angle
plugs.Went and grabbed the last 3 packs...Thanks for the heads up..:food-smiley-004:
Jan


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

I've been stocking up through Small Bear Electronics and Mouser lately. The cost for shipping far out weighs the cost to get to KW and paying $3.00 for a $0.75 chip.

I'll have to check out the one in Cambridge once I re-locate to Waterloo come fall.


----------



## moonlington (Jul 3, 2008)

ooh. i'll be checking that out.


----------

